# Help!!!! Tegu substrate.



## TeguMan (Mar 24, 2017)

Okay guys I need help so I'm changing my substrate and my enclosure and I am switching over to the Eco Earth instead of cypress mulch having a hard time controlling my humidity so I'm getting the three pack brick eco my enclosure is 6 feet long 30 inches wide with a 6-inch front lip so I can have 6 inches of substrate how many bricks will I need if each brick does 7 liters how many cubic feet will I need.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 24, 2017)

TeguMan said:


> Okay guys I need help so I'm changing my substrate and my enclosure and I am switching over to the Eco Earth instead of cypress mulch having a hard time controlling my humidity so I'm getting the three pack brick eco my enclosure is 6 feet long 30 inches wide with a 6-inch front lip so I can have 6 inches of substrate how many bricks will I need if each brick does 7 liters how many cubic feet will I need.


Sh$t! Never good in calculus. If no good answer, why not buy one and see what t does??


----------



## TeguMan (Mar 24, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> Sh$t! Never good in calculus. If no good answer, why not buy one and see what t does??


I found this stuff on line omg 10 lbs block does 2.5 cubic feet. Best product to use.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 24, 2017)

TeguMan said:


> I found this stuff on line omg 10 lbs block does 2.5 cubic feet. Best product to use.


No experience with it but read label. Looks good.


----------



## TeguMan (Mar 24, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> No experience with it but read label. Looks good.


Ive read reviews and everyone is giving it 10 stars and fantastic reviews all organic. Holds moisture for days and humidity too. And its fantastic for tegus


----------



## JimB (Mar 25, 2017)

I use a mixture of Coir, Earth, and Play sand. Works well and the Roly-Poly's seem to do fine in it.


----------



## Jakegreenwood (Mar 28, 2017)

I would recommend going to pet mountain.com and gettug there bulk supplie of eco earth,it come with 24 bricks i think and is only about 35 bucks, i use eco earth for my red tegu and he loves it, and for the humidity i use the reptifogger and i hold my enclosure at 70% all the time unless he is shedding then i judt up the dile and it seems to work great for me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## nepoez (Mar 31, 2017)

Why not soil?


----------



## Jakegreenwood (Mar 31, 2017)

Soil works good to as long is its non fertilized organic top soil

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## nepoez (Mar 31, 2017)

Jakegreenwood said:


> Soil works good to as long is its non fertilized organic top soil
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Why non fertile?


----------



## nepoez (Mar 31, 2017)

nepoez said:


> Why non fertile?


Sorry, I read wrong! I see it now hahaha


----------



## Jakegreenwood (Mar 31, 2017)

Well fertilizer pre mixed can be toxic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithsreptilez (May 12, 2017)

I use tropicoco husk and THE HUMIDTY STAYS TRAPPED FOREVER. ITS AMAZING and I also use poting soil on the right side since he has a fractured arm it's easier to walk on and I like to give a variety. 





Instagram @turtlezblog


----------



## Faithsreptilez (May 12, 2017)

And I personally don't like eco earth bc it gets all dirty and muddy and it's hard for them to burrow in my opinion. 


Instagram @turtlezblog


----------

